# Afrikaans: wolle



## aksel07

Hi!
Ik probeer in mijn gebrekkige Nederlands te schrijven (sorry voor mijn fouten).
Hartstikke bedankt aan Frank en HKK voor jullie vertalingen. Eindelijk snap ik de betekenis van het verhaaltje.
Aangezien jullie zo aardig zijn, zou ik jullie nog iets willen vragen 
In de zin
-...dat jy net wolle sien spat
het woordje 'wolle' betekent 'wol'? In mijn Afrikaanse woordenboek bestaat alleen het woord 'wol' (dus geen 'wolle'). Ik surfde op internet maar het bleek dat het een Fries of Duits woord is. Wat voor boek ben ik aan het lezen???

Alvast bedankt voor jullie suggesties

Aksel


----------



## jazyk

Ik kan je niet helpen met de betekenis van wolle in het Afrikaans, maar het woord wolle existeert in het Duitse Konjunktiv 1: ich wolle, du wollest, er wolle, wir wollen, ihr wollet, sie wollen, daarom heb je sommige Duitse pagina's met dat woord gevonden, denk ik.


----------



## Joannes

aksel07 said:


> Hi!
> Ik probeer in mijn gebrekkige uitstekende!  Nederlands te schrijven (sorry voor mijn fouten).
> Hartstikke bedankt aan Frank en HKK voor jullie vertalingen. Eindelijk snap ik de betekenis van het verhaaltje.
> Aangezien jullie zo aardig zijn, zou ik jullie nog iets willen vragen
> In de zin
> -...dat jy net wolle sien spat
> betekent het woordje 'wolle' betekent 'wol'? In mijn Afrikaanse woordenboek bestaat alleen het woord 'wol' (dus geen 'wolle'). Ik surfde surfte op internet maar het bleek dat het een Fries of Duits woord is. Wat voor boek ben ik aan het lezen???
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor jullie suggesties
> 
> Aksel


 
Dag Aksel,

Jazyk zou een hint naar de oplossing kunnen gegeven hebben. Misschien wordt *wolle* hier gebruikt analoog aan het Engelse *would*. Ik denk dat meer context zou helpen; wat komt er vóór *dat*, en wat is er aan het gebeuren in het verhaal?

(@ jazyk: het zou me niet verbazen dat jij doorgaans filosofische tractaten schrijft en daarin *existeren* gebruikt, maar de gewone mensen zeggen *bestaan*. )


----------



## Lewell

Wolle means wol in Afrikaans and wool in English .


----------



## Frank06

Hoi

Eerst en vooral: van harte welkom, Lewell!



Lewell said:


> Wolle means wol in Afrikaans and wool in English .


Ik dacht dat ik de zin "...dat jy net wolle sien spat" min of meer begreep, maar als 'wolle' 'wol' betekent, dan kan ik er geen touw meer aan vastknopen. Hoe vertaal je dan het zinnetje?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lewell

Dank u Frank. 

"dat jy net wolle sien spat"  I need the whole sentence, its a bit short. I think its just a figure of speech. "Spat" means splatter and wool can't splatter. 

Thanks again for welcoming me.
Llewellyn


----------



## filoutjie

Hi, 
Ik ben Afrikaans,  kun  Nederlands lesen maar niet schrijfen. Wol=wool, spat=splatter/splash. 
In this case," ..dat jy net wolle sien spat " would have the meaning of "fur flying" : Hulle  baklei so erg dat jy net wolle sien spat - They're fighting so hard that you can see the fur flying. Wol doesn't have a plural, but wolle is used to emphasize how much of it is flying. It is also used as exaggeration for too long and untidy hair. Sideburns too long? Sny daardie wolle af.-Cut off those bunches of wool-you look like a sheep.
Hope this helps and is not too long.
Filoutjie


----------



## SmithyRed

Frank06 said:


> Hoi
> 
> Eerst en vooral: van harte welkom, Lewell!
> 
> 
> Ik dacht dat ik de zin "...dat jy net wolle sien spat" min of meer begreep, maar als 'wolle' 'wol' betekent, dan kan ik er geen touw meer aan vastknopen. Hoe vertaal je dan het zinnetje?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
'Wolle' is the non-official plural form for 'wol' in Afrikaans. 
It also depends in what context the expression was used, so if you were reading a story, what happened just before the expression was used? Were they in a wool shop, or did they set a flock of sheep on the run? In Afrikaans we use the expressions 'dat jy wiele sien spat' in context of someone speeding off in a car. I'm not sure on the 'wolle' part of it, though, never heard of that one before.


----------

